# GPs encouraged to offer online consultations as part of '24-hour access' plans



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2011)

The NHS will actively encourage GPs to offer patients online consultations in plans that ?open the spectre' of 24/7 GP access, the medical director of the NHS has said. Professor Sir Bruce Keogh said that ministers will be looking into how to offer patients online consultations in a move toward 24-hour GP access as part of the Government's IT revolution.

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/newsart...consultations-as-part-of-24-hour-access-plans

(free registration required)


----------



## gail1 (Aug 31, 2011)

i dont like the sound of this it really concerns me, lets be honest here the greatest part of a GPs consultation is visual. How many of us dont tell the truth 100% when we go to see a GP or go about one thing but also have concerns about something else as well, something that we are not 100% sure about asking about. The good GPs can spot /interpret the visual body clues we present with. I know mines blo*dy good at doing this


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 31, 2011)

A lot of GPs have to be pushed to actually look towards you, let alone deduce anything from visual clues. I think you have a really good GP Gail !

Ours seem to want to dismiss as much as possible to avoid a lengthy consultation. Doubt they'd be any better via an online 'chat'.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2011)

My GP is excellent. She never rushes the consultation, listens to me and respects my views. Because I know she is like this with everyone I don't mind if my appointment is 20 minutes late. I'm always shocked when I hear of people being hustled out because their ten minutes are up


----------



## Smutmeister (Aug 31, 2011)

Yo doc i aint feelin gr8 me ed hurts an me mum sez i ad to cu but i ad to do dis on da puta m8


----------

